# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Grouping the Date Field by Days, Months, Quarters, and Years in Excel 2007

## ExcelTip

1.	Drag the Date field to Row Labels area in PivotTable Field List dialog box (this area must contain a Date field only).
2.	Select a cell in the Date field, right-click and select Group.
3.	In the Grouping dialog box, select Days, Months, Quarters or Years.

----------

